# Cape Dory 25



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

First, I not sure it SailNet or my computer, but, the "Boat Reviews" page not working too well. I can get to a particular boat with the search option, but, when I click the Reviews there nothing there. Hope that information not lost in the Abyss.  

I found a lot of good information on Cape Dories on the Internet; Ballast, Draft, Pictures of the Cabin etc.

What I have not found, was some information on Cabin Headroom?  

My question; Does anyone know a ball park of how much headroom there is down in the hole? 4'? 5'? 

I add; Maybe one from the 70's?


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Gryzio,

There are two versions of the Cape Dory 25: The original, and a later version referred to as the "25D". The D was a different, larger hull and had an inboard diesel engine. Which version are you referring to?


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

JohnRPollard said:


> Hi Gryzio,
> 
> There are two versions of the Cape Dory 25: The original, and a later version referred to as the "25D". The D was a different, larger hull and had an inboard diesel engine. Which version are you referring to?


I guessing it is the 25D;
24' 10" L.O.A. with 18' L.W.L.
7' 3" Beam
3' Draft
4000 lbs. Displacement
1700 lbs. Ballast with Full Keel

From pictures, it may be around 5' +/- of headroom, but, it really hard to know. I did e-mail a few Cape Dory owners and see if they write back.


----------



## mazzy (Mar 11, 2006)

Gryzio,
Those seem to be the specs for the "25". http://www.capedory.org/specs/cd25.htm

Mike


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Gryzio,

Those specs sound more like the original "25" to me, with an outboard engine. The 25D would be a more substantial boat as I recall. I think of the original 25 as more of a coastal weekender/daysailer, whereas the 25D would qualify as a true pocket cruiser. I don't know about headroom specs, but depending on your budget, the "D" might be worth investigating.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Here's the 25D specs...5'11" headroom!
http://www.capedory.org/specs/cd25d.htm


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

*This is great information from everyone, Thanks!*

The boat about 1,000 miles from me. But, my cousin is around 30 miles. I going to call him later tonight and get him to go look it over and get me some pictures.
If, it look good I going for it, if no one beats me out. 

I always wanted a Cape Dory, even the 19' Typhoons are nice to myself. 

If this an outboard does that make a big difference from having a small diesel or whatever???


----------



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

I was on a cape dory 25D a couple of years ago and was dragging my head along the top, and I'm only 5'8". I'd say it had probably 5'6" of headroom. I can't say what year it was, but it definitely had an inboard diesel. I was bummed because I was there looking at it to buy, they are awesome little boats.

I have an outboard on my sailboat and consider them superior to inboards in many ways, no concern there.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Gryz...there ain't a Dory I don't like but you have to find what is best for you. I agree with you on the Typhoon...I think it is the prettiest little day/overnight boat ever drawn. One day I'll get me one and fix it up and sail it happily.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I really like the 25D for a couple or a single-hander. I've always looked at outboards on smaller sailboats as a benefit. They are typically easier to work on and maintain and don't take up valuable storage space on the boat.

With only 189 25D's built, you probably won't find many on the used market.


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

*I agree*



camaraderie said:


> Gryz...there ain't a Dory I don't like but you have to find what is best for you. I agree with you on the Typhoon...I think it is the prettiest little day/overnight boat ever drawn. One day I'll get me one and fix it up and sail it happily.


The first time I saw a Typhoon, I loved them. I tell people they a little muscle boat. 

Heck, I can visualize a Typhoon like the little train that could story. Be out in the Atlantic in 5-10 foot waves, going; "I think I can, I think I can"! 

If, I run across one cheap to be a fixer-upper hobby, I would jump quick. There are a few around that look to be nice in the $3,000 range, but for the size I was hoping I find one cheaper. 

Well, my cousin did see the boat, He went with Cash in Hand to get it for me.

It was being hitched up to the bumper of it's new owner's truck when my cousin got there.  I was afraid of that, if, it was in any kind of good shape.

It had a little outboard engine, my cousin said he was not sure of the size, maybe 6 HP. So, I guessing it was not the 25D from what Kerwaltersmi above says. 

I will keep looking, I was not really wanting to buy anything until around April as I have more time to run around. But, if a great deal comes up, it not good to sit it out.


----------



## richard_reinhart (Aug 3, 2002)

*I had a friend who owned an original CD 25, vintage mid 1970's.*

It was a pretty small boat inside. "Stooping" headroom. Basically a daysailing/weekending boat.

The later 25D was much bigger inside, but still not a big boat, as you'd expect for a traditional design that's only 25'.

If you stay interested in these boats, I seem to recall a Practical Sailor in-depth review of both boats many years ago. I'm sure it's still available from the publisher.


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

*Thanks*



richard_reinhart said:


> It was a pretty small boat inside. "Stooping" headroom. Basically a daysailing/weekending boat.
> 
> The later 25D was much bigger inside, but still not a big boat, as you'd expect for a traditional design that's only 25'.
> 
> If you stay interested in these boats, I seem to recall a Practical Sailor in-depth review of both boats many years ago. I'm sure it's still available from the publisher.


I will try to see what I can find in Practical Sailor, my brother may have that issue and I will ask him. I like to learn as much as I can before I get a boat. Helps to know things to check over.

I would mostly use it for overnight fishing. So, I guess the headroom not a major problem, but, I was curious how much they had. 

I may try to find a Typhoon, I bet they are low in the cabin, but, it be fun to have and Sail past Cam yelling; "Look what I have"!


----------



## S/V Pame (Mar 12, 2021)

Gryzio said:


> First, I not sure it SailNet or my computer, but, the "Boat Reviews" page not working too well. I can get to a particular boat with the search option, but, when I click the Reviews there nothing there. Hope that information not lost in the Abyss.
> 
> I found a lot of good information on Cape Dories on the Internet; Ballast, Draft, Pictures of the Cabin etc.
> 
> ...


Don't know if you ever got a reply to your question of headroom, but I have a CD 25 and I'm 5'44" and I bang my head all the time. My son suggested I wear a helmet when down below. LOL


----------

